
Can hundreds of unrelated satellites create a GPS backup? - throw0101a
https://www.c4isrnet.com/battlefield-tech/c2-comms/2019/11/29/can-hundreds-of-unrelated-satellites-create-a-gps-backup/
======
toomuchtodo
Will be cool to prototype out a version for StarLink considering the number of
satellites that will be visible above the horizon at once.

